# Any true Nfl fans here



## chaotichealth (Jul 21, 2014)

What I mean is any 49er fans here?  I'll take the saints as a second team?


----------



## K1 (Jul 21, 2014)

:sFun_hailtheking:*KC Chiefs*:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## Big-John (Jul 21, 2014)

Bengals fan here.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 21, 2014)

Broncos, saints, and Texans fan


----------



## Jello (Jul 21, 2014)

Anyone actually like a winner on this board?


Go Pats


----------



## K1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Jello said:


> Anyone actually like a winner on this board?
> 
> 
> Go Pats



Naw man, we'll leave blowing Brady to you:naughty1: :bj: :sHa_lolbig2:


----------



## Jello (Jul 21, 2014)

It's not gay if you don't swallow.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 21, 2014)

#4 coming up!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 21, 2014)

Jello said:


> It's not gay if you don't swallow.


No its still gay


----------



## Big-John (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol at least no one can say I have ever jumped on a bandwagon with the Bengals. I've been die hard since boomer.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 21, 2014)

yea you have to be a true fan if you like the Bengals.  Buy why I don't ever know.  It's not as bad a being a Coyboys fan though.


----------



## Big-John (Jul 21, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> yea you have to be a true fan if you like the Bengals.  Buy why I don't ever know.  It's not as bad a being a Coyboys fan though.


At least the Cowboys have won a super bowl.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 21, 2014)

my san francisco 49ers have 5.  2 in the league but we will get another.  

   It took the saints 42 years to buy one.  Hope they don't have to save up that long for another one


----------



## Sully (Jul 21, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> my san francisco 49ers have 5.  2 in the league but we will get another.
> 
> It took the saints 42 years to buy one.  Hope they don't have to save up that long for another one



Actually, you're tied for second in the league, with my Cowboys.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 21, 2014)

As long as your Cowboys have homo you will not get another one


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 21, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> As long as your Cowboys have homo you will not get another one


And this is true


----------



## Old Man River (Jul 22, 2014)

I am a season ticket holder to the best team in Texas! And it isn't the one with the blue star !


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 22, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> As long as your Cowboys have homo you will not get another one



I think Jerry might be just as much to blame as Tony.


----------



## rebhchad (Jul 22, 2014)

FOOTBALL = LIFE

Go STEELERS!!


----------



## newbulk (Jul 22, 2014)

Ouch I liked everyone here  besides rebhchad.. sorry bro ravens all the way!!  Just fuckin i love when they play each other... aggression is way up natty during that time


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 22, 2014)

I grew up in Pa and can't stand tge steelers


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 22, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> I grew up in Pa and can't stand tge steelers



Two of my best friends are Steeler fans.

Talk about arrogant. They make Yankee fans seem like pussies.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 22, 2014)

I've always been a 9ers fa.  Always will be. But my first time in Pittsburgh I was in a bar talking shit in there team. I got escorted out the door.  That was 12 years ago. I wonder if I can get back in there


----------



## Jig (Jul 23, 2014)

Patriots.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 23, 2014)

^^ So that makes three Pats fans here.

Gonna be a great season.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 24, 2014)

My Seahawks won right? ..holla for beast mode 2014 !  
K1 and chiefs what happened ? ..lol....


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 24, 2014)

IB, I actually went out and bought a Seahawks jersey for the SB
Not really a fan but I can't stand either of the Manning brothers


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Jello (Aug 2, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> ^^ So that makes three Pats fans here.
> 
> Gonna be a great season.



Well, great for the 3 of us, sucks for everyone else in this thread:headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## K1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Where are all those Brady and Pats fans now:devil-smiley-017:

:sFun_hailtheking:*KC CHIEFS*:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## Sandpig (Sep 30, 2014)

K1 said:


> Where are all those Brady and Pats fans now:devil-smiley-017:
> 
> :sFun_hailtheking:*KC CHIEFS*:sFun_hailtheking:



Here. That was a serious butt whipping you put on us. I've been saying since week one. We are not very good.

The Chiefs are the first good team we played and look what happened.

I believe the game has passed Belechik. Time for him to go. At least as a GM.

Brady? I admit he's not as good as he once was, but the cast around him is horrendous.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 30, 2014)

That was definitely a dismantling of the Patriots. Hard to say if they're really that bad. They've won before with a team of nobodies and are still 2-2. We'll see.


----------



## K1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Here. That was a serious butt whipping you put on us. I've been saying since week one. We are not very good.
> 
> The Chiefs are the first good team we played and look what happened.
> 
> ...





Marshall said:


> That was definitely a dismantling of the Patriots. Hard to say if they're really that bad. They've won before with a team of nobodies and are still 2-2. We'll see.



I don't think they are bad or finished yet...I just think the Chiefs are a lot better then people give them credit for! They have the right players at all key positions now and when they come together like they have been this is how they play...Last year wasn't a fluke and the only reason the season and post season ended the way it did is because everyone just pushed too hard at the  beginning of the season and started breaking down at the end...The body can only handle so much abuse...Between the last few weeks of the season and during the wildcard game we lost all of our major starters to injury.....

People have to come to some conclusion as to why the great Patriots got their asses handed to them last night..."They're too old.", "Brady is passed his prime.", "Belechik is too old.", "Brady doesn't have a good supporting cast.", etc, etc, etc...The truth is the Chiefs came out and played a better game on all sides of the ball last night, nothing more...No one ever said anything about any other team in the league when the Patriots were doing it to them for the past decade and a half...But it happens to the Patriots once and everyone is calling for the rebuilding phase...They came to the loudest house in the world and got out-played by a team at home with something to prove!


----------



## Sandpig (Sep 30, 2014)

Marshall said:


> That was definitely a dismantling of the Patriots. Hard to say if they're really that bad. They've won before with a team of nobodies and are still 2-2. We'll see.


The two teams they beat were the Vikings  and Raiders 
And they barely  beat  the Raiders 
Trust me, I hope I'm wrong


----------



## Old Man River (Oct 1, 2014)

*Did everybody get a little JJism all over their face last week?*

J.J. is going to crush  Romo this Sunday. And did you hear that he is starting Q-B ! One of a kind MONSTA MAN! Go TEXANS. Later,OMR:action-smiley-055:


----------



## Marshall (Oct 1, 2014)

K1 said:


> I don't think they are bad or finished yet...I just think the Chiefs are a lot better then people give them credit for! They have the right players at all key positions now and when they come together like they have been this is how they play...Last year wasn't a fluke and the only reason the season and post season ended the way it did is because everyone just pushed too hard at the  beginning of the season and started breaking down at the end...The body can only handle so much abuse...Between the last few weeks of the season and during the wildcard game we lost all of our major starters to injury.....
> 
> People have to come to some conclusion as to why the great Patriots got their asses handed to them last night..."They're too old.", "Brady is passed his prime.", "Belechik is too old.", "Brady doesn't have a good supporting cast.", etc, etc, etc...The truth is the Chiefs came out and played a better game on all sides of the ball last night, nothing more...No one ever said anything about any other team in the league when the Patriots were doing it to them for the past decade and a half...But it happens to the Patriots once and everyone is calling for the rebuilding phase...They came to the loudest house in the world and got out-played by a team at home with something to prove!



I do think the Chiefs are a playoff team for sure. I have for the past 3 years (only in 2012 they imploded on me).

I think the Pats are ok, "but" the game does pass people by eventually, otherwise Namath would still be quarterbacking the Jets. 

Hard to say when Brady will be done. I mean he is 37, that's around when Marino fell off noticeably. Brady made some terrible throws and has a weak line. Obviously he doesn't have another 5 years in him, but how many does he have?

Go Chiefs !


----------



## Hypertrophy3 (Oct 15, 2014)

rebhchad said:


> FOOTBALL = LIFE
> 
> Go STEELERS!!



Thank YOU!! finally, the voice of reason! I know the Steelers arent exactly burning it up right now but you can't deny that this team is not the best team in the NFL has ever seen. and I am NOT talking about the 1970s alone.  If you're a true football fan,  the Pittsburgh Steelers are what you need.....


----------



## chaotichealth (Nov 9, 2014)

Saints vs 49ers who do you have


----------



## K1 (Nov 9, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> Saints vs 49ers who do you have



Have to go with the Saints on this game...Been playing better ball and the 49ers Oline isn't strong at all right now.....

Chiefs over the Bills today too...My boys are on a roll!!


----------



## chaotichealth (Nov 9, 2014)

Got to look at the ingery report to


----------



## K1 (Nov 10, 2014)

:sFun_hailtheking:*KC CHIEFS*:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 10, 2014)

K1 said:


> :sFun_hailtheking:*KC CHIEFS*:sFun_hailtheking:



Bet you were sweating that one out.

But hey, thanks for beating Buffalo.


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 10, 2014)

Guess you all have seen the play by the Steelers DB that tried to rush Mike Vick during victory formation.

The NFLPA ought to throw his ass out. That was total BS.

Jets' Nick Mangold flips Mike Mitchell on 'dirty play' - NFL.com


----------



## chaotichealth (Nov 10, 2014)

What was wrong with that.  The man jumped on top of him and mitch only stood up


----------



## K1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Bet you were sweating that one out.
> 
> But hey, thanks for beating Buffalo.



Really thought they were going to let that one go yesterday:banghead:


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 10, 2014)

Dude the game was more or less over.
Did you see anyone else moving at full speed?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 11, 2014)

Steelers.  Since the 70s.


----------



## K1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I wonder if they'll actually give KC some respect if they take down the Seahawks tomorrow...Seems that every good team they've beat this season they've made excuses on why that team lost instead of giving credit to how well the Chiefs have come together?!


----------



## K1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Where you at Ironbuilt...How bout that game!!!

:sFun_hailtheking:*KC CHIEFS  ~ RESPECT!!!*:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 17, 2014)

So will the media now say that the Broncos are done and that Manning should retire like they did to Brady and the Pats after getting smoked by KC?

I doubt it.

BTW, look who leads the AFC!


----------



## K1 (Nov 21, 2014)

:banghead: *Unfuckingbelieveable*:banghead:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 21, 2014)

K1 said:


> :banghead: *Unfuckingbelieveable*:banghead:


Ha-ha

Sorry but that's sorta funny, but you know how the NFL can be. But seriously the fuckin raiders

Sorry couldn't resist. Cuz its the raiders


----------



## K1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Ha-ha
> 
> Sorry but that's sorta funny, but you know how the NFL can be. But seriously the fuckin raiders
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist. Cuz its the raiders



Doesn't matter whether it was the Raiders or any other team in the league...Fucking guys didn't even show up until the 4th quarter and  then once they got going they gave up once again?! How do you give up 8 minutes off the clock and let it end with a touchdown when you've gained the momentum in the game and all you need is a single stop when you've held them to 3 and out all quarter?!

When the season is coming down to the wire and with the AFC having such a tight playoff picture you don't play like this regardless of who you're playing, period!:banghead:

Fucking pathetic on both sides of the ball...They finally earn some respect after beating great teams and you have to give it all right back with a fucking performance like this.....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 21, 2014)

K1 said:


> Doesn't matter whether it was the Raiders or any other team in the league...Fucking guys didn't even show up until the 4th quarter and  then once they got going they gave up once again?! How do you give up 8 minutes off the clock and let it end with a touchdown when you've gained the momentum in the game and all you need is a single stop when you've held them to 3 and out all quarter?!
> 
> When the season is coming down to the wire and with the AFC having such a tight playoff picture you don't play like this regardless of who you're playing, period!:banghead:
> 
> Fucking pathetic on both sides of the ball...They finally earn some respect after beating great teams and you have to give it all right back with a fucking performance like this.....


I'm just giving you shit cuz I know who you root for.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 21, 2014)

Definitely a big time no-show for the Chiefs. Disappointing.


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 21, 2014)

Damn, I'm a little late to the Chiefs bashing party.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 21, 2014)

Figured this was fitting


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 24, 2014)

Man, I thought the Patriots sucked?


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 4, 2014)

I think they need to reorganize the divisions in both the NFC and AFC. They have been lopsided for too long.


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 4, 2014)

PRIDE said:


> I think they need to reorganize the divisions in both the NFC and AFC. They have been lopsided for too long.


Just because some teams are consistently good and some suck?

And what do you suggest? It's mostly done geographically.

Just take the AFC East Bill, Jets, Pats and Phins.

Now I could see taking Miami out but who would you put in? Giants? Indy?


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 14, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Just because some teams are consistently good and some suck?
> 
> And what do you suggest? It's mostly done geographically.
> 
> ...



Just using your AFC East for the example. You could drop Miami and add Baltimore, Phi or Indy. 

There are plenty of ways to reorganize the divisions that would make them more evened and enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2015)

Seahawk superbowl repeat. WATCH OUT..


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 15, 2015)

New England i hope


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 18, 2015)

Sayyy whatt IB?? GB choked !


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 19, 2015)

Hmmm


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2015)

Hes gonna choke....lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2015)

Colts call underinflated footballs gave pats the win? They are fricken nuts the refs handle a ball each down ..one was tossed out on a down for a new one big deal. Lol


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 20, 2015)

Those balls sure helped Blount run over the Indy D.


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 21, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Colts call underinflated footballs gave pats the win? They are fricken nuts the refs handle a ball each down ..one was tossed out on a down for a new one big deal. Lol


Apparently they were under inflated 
How did a Colts linebacker catch it but not the officials? Idiots 
And as a Pats fan, this pisses me off.


----------

